# Anyone know John Buttress



## robbuttress (Oct 6, 2012)

I have posted this because dad's not so much into computers and technology, but I know he would appreciate being in touch with old shipmates from his days with Cayzer Irvine, United Arab and John McRink.

So if you would like to make contact, please reply to this post and I'll pass-on your details.

Thanks, Rob Buttress


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to Ships Nostalgia Rob. I hope you manage to locate some of your Dad's old shipmates for him.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Rob,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee that you and your Dad will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard Rob. I hope you find some of your Dads old shipmates.


----------



## LANCE BALL (Sep 4, 2007)

*Lance Ball. Still alive and living in Somerset*

Hi Rob,
Tell your Dad that Lance from High Heworth Lane read your message. I stayed at sea all my working life and retired i 1992 after 27 yrs as master, the last twenty years on the same ship, Mobil Lubchem, owned by Mobil and managed by Stephenson Clarke. Health not so good now but still managing.
All the best Lance Ball. { Balls that was }


----------



## David Barton (Jul 25, 2011)

robbuttress said:


> I have posted this because dad's not so much into computers and technology, but I know he would appreciate being in touch with old shipmates from his days with Cayzer Irvine, United Arab and John McRink.
> 
> So if you would like to make contact, please reply to this post and I'll pass-on your details.
> 
> Thanks, Rob Buttress


Hi Rob

What a quirk of fate. I logged in for he first time in ages, and your request was top of the pile.

I knew your father as Chief Oficer in Cayzer's, but for the life of me I cannot which ship (a long time ago!!). I made my way from Engine cadet to Junior Second with Cayzers, leaving in late 1982.

By all means contact me through this site - I'm not sure if this is possible, as it is the first time I have replied to a message. If not, I'll forward some more meaningful details.

Best wishes

David Barton


----------



## LANCE BALL (Sep 4, 2007)

It is two months sinceI replied, your Dad and I took all our tickets together at Nellists in Newcastle and we drove around on our motor bikes on sunday, {Shandy at Usworth}, my name is lance Ball, I lived in High Heworth Lane just around the corner. I would like to be remembered to your Dad whom I last saw on a Clan Line Ship in Tilbury docks. {A long time ago}.
Lance Ball.


----------



## brockji (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Rob

I sailed with your father in 1956 on my first ship the "Clan Allan". He was the Chief Officer and I the lowly Cadet. There is a Christmas 1956 photograph of the ships officers which you can find on www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page895html . It was posted by Thyge Enevoldsen the other Cadet on board. Your father is in the extreme right of the second row and I am sitting immediately in front of him. By all means pass this on to him and if he likes I will get in touch if you send the details.

Jim Brock


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

robbuttress said:


> I have posted this because dad's not so much into computers and technology, but I know he would appreciate being in touch with old shipmates from his days with Cayzer Irvine, United Arab and John McRink.
> 
> So if you would like to make contact, please reply to this post and I'll pass-on your details.
> 
> Thanks, Rob Buttress


I sailed with KS/UASC from 76 to 85 and the name is quite familiar but I cannot put a face to it. I was Lecky on both the old Russians and the later K class. My actual name is Dave Clarke and in those earlier days I lived in Liverpool.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------

